# thermometer type



## dragonmaster42 (Nov 2, 2009)

I was just wondering what kind of thermometer y'all use when beer making? I generally use a candy type thermometer. I have a couple and they give the same temp reading when I compared them. 


Out of curiosity I compared a couple electric thermomters (meat probe type) and a digital non-contact thermometer I had with the last batch I was working on. What struck meis I got almost a 20 degree range of temps -above and below the candy thermometer when I was mashing at 155.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 2, 2009)

I use Old Trusty Candy Thermometer. Simple is usually the best.


----------



## Travisty (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't candy thermometers have a pretty large range? I don't know that I would trust them to be accurate enough to measure such a temperature sensitive procedure such as mashing. For extract brewing they would be perfectly fine though.


Right now I use a dial thermometer I picked up at the LHBS for like $13. I checked it against a calibrated thermocouple at work since I could and it was pretty close. Another good way to calibrate it is to check it's readout in ice water and in boiling water. I really need to get a better thermometer though cause I've noticed that if I drop the one I have, the calibration gets thrown off significantly. I don't really trust it anymore.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 3, 2009)

Its actually a thermometer I got from the LHBS. Its a dial type not meant for candy. It looks like the candy thermometers though.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 4, 2009)

I use this one except mine will do Celsius as well. I think I paid around $35.00 for it. I didn't order it from the link. I have had it a couple years and absolutely love it. The probe and cable are heat proof and it is very accurate.

Thermometer


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine are the metal kind with the dial as well. I've always called them candy thermometers. 


I'll have to get some ice water and some boiling water and do some testing on them.


----------

